# Whatever happened to ariama.com?



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

About three years ago, Sony started a classical-music store ariama.com that sold CDs, MP3s and lossless FLACs. I bought FLACs there a few times, up through maybe about a year ago, but stopped because I had occasional problems with truncated or corrupted tracks that I couldn't convert to Apple Lossless for iTunes.

Just now I tried checking it for an album that I've been looking for unsuccessfully elsewhere, and it's nowhere to be found! Even a Google search turns up only announcements of the original launch, but nothing about its demise.


----------



## enevo (Apr 22, 2014)

*It's a mystery wrapped in an enigma. it doesn't exist and looks like it never existed*

I was looking for it too. Any alternatives for FLACs?


jtbell said:


> About three years ago, Sony started a classical-music store ariama.com that sold CDs, MP3s and lossless FLACs. I bought FLACs there a few times, up through maybe about a year ago, but stopped because I had occasional problems with truncated or corrupted tracks that I couldn't convert to Apple Lossless for iTunes.
> 
> Just now I tried checking it for an album that I've been looking for unsuccessfully elsewhere, and it's nowhere to be found! Even a Google search turns up only announcements of the original launch, but nothing about its demise.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

They closed down a couple of years ago. For a while you could get the notice of closing on their site, but the page no longer appears to be online.

For an alternative, I would suggest Presto Classical. They have a lot of recordings available for download in FLAC format.


----------

